# "Japanese" style groom



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I gave Louis a haircut today. He was great for the whole thing! I was impressed, especially since this was the first time he's ever had clippers or shears near his face.

This style is called a "Japanese" style groom. The objective of the groom is to make the dog look like a stuffed animal. It's typically a very short body, with bell bottom or beveled legs, with or without shaved feet, and accentuates long ears or a long topknot to band to make look like a ponytail or pigtails. The face is always short and rounded, mimicking a "toy" like look. The body is taken really short so that the dog can wear clothes without the hair matting. This style is very popular in Asian countries.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

The "pigtails" are cute!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

All of the things you do to your Louis and his hair just crack me up!! I mean that in a really good way, by the way, so I hope you don't take it the wrong way! Thanks for sharing!! (Glad he did so good with the grooming too!)


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I love it. But I hate the fact that their hair grows so slowly, it will take forever for you to get it long enough to do a different do. I have thought about putting bows in Rosie's hair. The ear hair is real long and I think it would be really good.


----------



## mamacjt (Aug 23, 2011)

Eikes! I wonder what breed people will think he is now........lol!!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

tokipoke, I can't see your name, and I'm pretty new here, so don't know how to address you!

You must be a professional groomer; are you? That grooming looks totally professional and capable!

Hehe; I don't like the look AT ALL; but that's very much a personal view of mine! Of course, I'm accustomed to what my own professional groomer (and that's not ME!) does with Camellia. I never knew anything different, till I started reading around the forum, and seeing all the pictures!

Like everybody else, I LOVE, love, LOVE the pictures!

Does Louis ever get scratches on those bare toes? Camellia would, because we walk along the roadside, which can have a lot of thorns along the verges, where Camellia explores.

Your photos are just stunning! Great pictures! Thanks for your post!

Fri, 30 Mar 2012 17:04:22 (PDT)


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

such a sweet face!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Love the color of the coat-love the bow in the hair-where did you find that-my girl would love it. He has the cutest face.

Adventuresome cut-good cut for summer in TX-but not to make you mad-one I would not put my girl in-she is still in full coat-Rom is a curly coated havie so a cut like that would never work on him. But thank goodness we all have different taste or life would be so boring.

looking forward to more picture of him

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Tula (for as long as she needs)


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

CarolWCamelo said:


> tokipoke, I can't see your name, and I'm pretty new here, so don't know how to address you!
> 
> You must be a professional groomer; are you? That grooming looks totally professional and capable!
> 
> ...


Thank you  I am a groomer. I have Louis and a standard poodle (Leroy) - I get lots of practice on them. This groom is very stylized and not for everyone! So no offense taken! My husband saw his new haircut and he said, "Can't we ever have a normal looking dog??" lol cause it's always something different/weird or a crazy color. Don't let him fool you, he loves the attention he gets out in public!

I walk Louis twice a day or more, and he runs around the dog park. He hasn't had any injuries to his feet. Some dogs who aren't used to the feeling of shaved feet may not like how the grass feels. Some dogs will continually bite and lick at their feet when they are shaved closely. Good thing you can customize grooms to your lifestyle! If we had a lot of thorns or burrs around here, I wouldn't give him the shaved feet.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Miss Paige said:


> [snip] But thank goodness we all have different taste or life would be so boring.
> 
> looking forward to more picture of him
> 
> ...


Well-said, Pat! I'm fascinated at all the different ways people groom their Havs. Well, there are some similarities here and there!

Above all, though, I am so much drawn to ALL the Havs! Regardless of grooming! I adore these dogs!

I too am looking forward to more pictures! Eventually, I'll try to post some; it's very time-consuming for me to get them ready to post, and I've been busy and tired lately.

Greetings to all Havs and their humans!

Fri, 30 Mar 2012 19:38:07 (PDT)


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

tokipoke said:


> Thank you  I am a groomer. I have Louis and a standard poodle (Leroy) - I get lots of practice on them. This groom is very stylized and not for everyone! So no offense taken! My husband saw his new haircut and he said, "Can't we ever have a normal looking dog??" lol cause it's always something different/weird or a crazy color. Don't let him fool you, he loves the attention he gets out in public!
> 
> I walk Louis twice a day or more, and he runs around the dog park. He hasn't had any injuries to his feet. Some dogs who aren't used to the feeling of shaved feet may not like how the grass feels. Some dogs will continually bite and lick at their feet when they are shaved closely. Good thing you can customize grooms to your lifestyle! If we had a lot of thorns or burrs around here, I wouldn't give him the shaved feet.


Well, all I can say is, you are one top-notch groomer - it's visible in your excellent photos! Love your observation of your husband's views!

I'm sure you're right about various dogs' experiences with feet! Camellia would hate having her shaved; she's such a "delicate" little girl - actually, she's huge, for a Havanese - weighs about 19 pounds (8.7 Kg). She doesn't even like to walk on a doormat! So, although I have one, it's pushed off to the side, away from the dog-door - to let her use the dog-door in comfort!

Yet she will walk among thorns (and yes, burrs, too), along the verges. Oh, dogs! Camellia is no more consistent than I am! I guess we make a good team!

Louis is one HECK of a handsome dog! I think you posted at least one picture of Leroy, before, and I remember he too is extremely handsome.

I'm kind of tickled that I can see how very professional a groomer you are, and I wouldn't hesitate to bring Camellia to you for grooming. If we lived a bit - no, a lot - closer!

And I still don't know what to call you! (hint, hint!)

Fri, 30 Mar 2012 20:25:46 (PDT)


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Love it! You are so talented! Nice work!


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

Wow, I love all these different grooming things you do with Louis and then show us in photos. It's fascinating to learn about grooming preferences in different countries. My sister lives in Japan, I'll have to ask her if she's seen this.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I think your creativity is awesome! You go girl! :whoo:


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

:laugh: I love your creative posts. Timmy won't let me anywhere near him with anything to put his hair up. I can only imagine if I put bands on his ears. He would probably never speak to me, unless of course he was hungry.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

*More photos!*

Enjoy!


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunningly beautiful! I think I admire a great groomer as much as I admire a great vet! And that's saying A LOT!

For some reason, the pictures with the coat ease the look for me! You mentioned doing it for the coat before, but I wasn't seeing well.

And I still don't know what to call you (hint, hint), but I know what to call Louis. namely; Stunning Louis (hehe)

Now I have to thank you for helping me become a bit more flexible!

Sat, 31 Mar 2012 12:32:14 (PDT)


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh! I just realized there are two elements here that make me find Louis completely stunning!

1) The absolute excellence of your grooming;

2) The very contented and alert look on Louis' face. He's perfectly happy, and he's a gorgeous dog all on his own.

Sat, 31 Mar 2012 12:34:20 (PDT)


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

jabojenny said:


> :laugh: I love your creative posts. Timmy won't let me anywhere near him with anything to put his hair up. I can only imagine if I put bands on his ears. He would probably never speak to me, unless of course he was hungry.


I don't think Camellia would like a topknot nor bands around the ear-hair if they pulled on her hair at all. Of course, that's highly theoretical, because she has no hair to make a topknot with, and precious little to allow putting bands around her ear hair!

Do dogs look at themselves in the mirror - and preen? (hehe)

Sat, 31 Mar 2012 12:36:52 (PDT)


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

CarolWCamelo said:


> Stunningly beautiful! I think I admire a great groomer as much as I admire a great vet! And that's saying A LOT!
> 
> For some reason, the pictures with the coat ease the look for me! You mentioned doing it for the coat before, but I wasn't seeing well.
> 
> ...


Thank you  You can just call me tokipoke or Toki. As far as gender, I am all woman! Can you tell from my pics? lol I love dressing up my dogs, even if they are boys. I've dyed my poodle pink and painted his nails pink. He even has girly collars and leashes. Everyone refers to Louis as a girl, does anyone else get this? Guess they think long, cute, fluffy = girl. Now that he's in this haircut, I'm sure I'll get more references to him being a girl. Oh well, I'm pretty used to it by now with my poodle (cause all poodles are girls, ya know).


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

CarolWCamelo said:


> I don't think Camellia would like a topknot nor bands around the ear-hair if they pulled on her hair at all. Of course, that's highly theoretical, because she has no hair to make a topknot with, and precious little to allow putting bands around her ear hair!
> 
> Do dogs look at themselves in the mirror - and preen? (hehe)
> 
> Sat, 31 Mar 2012 12:36:52 (PDT)


Don't let Louis's cute photos fool you. He lets me put his hair all nice just enough for the photos. As soon as I let him off the table, he shook his head, and bows went flying everywhere. Then he rubbed his head all over the couch and scratched one of his pigtails out (I took everything out and let him look like a mop). Even with just one band to keep the hair out of his eyes, it's always crazy looking and messed up halfway through the day.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

I agree, Toki; you're ALL WOMAN! Long live the feminine gender!

I had a very masculine male Australian Terrier, but people used to call him "her" because of his name, I'm sure: "Kumbi." Oh, well! The only time I dressed him up was to put a warm coat on him in winter snows, or a poncho in soaking rains. Never was a dog-clothes-person, except for practical purposes.

Camellia doesn't like to wear coats, but sometimes I force one on her - in severe cold, a warm coat; in really wet weather, a raincoat.

Thanks for letting me know what to call you!

Sat, 31 Mar 2012 12:44:23 (PDT)

Mummy - your ride to the optometrist is almost due! (00)

Oh; right; Camellia; thanks for helping me stay on schedule! ;-^

Sat, 31 Mar 2012 12:45:18 (PDT)


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

So adorable with the clothes! Amazing talent you have for grooming. How long have you been grooming? Oh! Please put your name on your signature or somewhere so we know your name.


----------



## Sivi (Jun 1, 2010)

I just love his sweet face. You are so brave and talented and I admire your courage to try all these different styles.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

tokipoke said:


> Everyone refers to Louis as a girl, does anyone else get this? Guess they think long, cute, fluffy = girl.


I get it ALL the time, even after I tell them* HIS* name is Timmy!



tokipoke said:


> (cause all poodles are girls, ya know).


:laugh:


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

tokipoke said:


> Don't let Louis's cute photos fool you. He lets me put his hair all nice just enough for the photos. As soon as I let him off the table, he shook his head, and bows went flying everywhere. Then he rubbed his head all over the couch and scratched one of his pigtails out (I took everything out and let him look like a mop). Even with just one band to keep the hair out of his eyes, it's always crazy looking and messed up halfway through the day.


I can just see Louis doing this! It sounds so very Havanese to me! I've only had a Havanese for a bit more than a year and a half, and I've been completely fascinated that Camellia does "typical dog things" that my Australian Terriers never did (I had Australian Terriers for about 35 years before I got Camellia).

After eating, for instance, Camellia wipes her jaw along the skirting of my low daybed (which is really HER daybed); first one side; then the other. Sometimes she puts her head down and rubs it as you describe Louis doing. I think that's partly related to her allergies, but partly, she does it for fun, burrowing, so to speak, in the throws and towels.

Since I first had her clipped down, though, she's never looked like a mop! She doesn't have enough HAIR to look like a mop!

Sat, 31 Mar 2012 17:08:52 (PDT)


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

People refer to my Augie as 'she' all the time. Finn hasn't gotten mistaken for a girl yet! Probably because he always looks so disheveled.  

While I won't be rushing out and requesting Louis' 'look'  from a groomer for my guys, I must say I admire your grooming skills - I would think the results you achieved would be extremely difficult to pull off. Your talent is quite evident - both artistic and with the grooming tools. I love the look of Louis' face in those last photos!


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

Toki I love the look! 
I've been interested in seeing different doos on the breed. We spend a lot of time at the lake and hope my Charly likes to swim as much as my toy poodle use to do. Anyway I dont know if the long coat is going to work out on her with our life style so I appreciate seeing the different cuts.


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

I like the last shots even better, great job Toki!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That is a really neat Idea to have the coat shorter for the cloths. I had been thinking of putting pig tails on zoey. Now for sure I'm going to try it. You really are very talented and a lot of fun. Please can we see some polish! Oh did you keep his tail long?


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

*More pics!*

I put some red polish on his nails (all four feet). His tail is kept long (still fading blue).

He looks put together on the table, but you can see his usual disheveled look when he runs around the house.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Beautiful! Love the polish, it so goes with the outfit. Amazing talent. How long have you newbeen grooming?


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

His tail looks like cotton candy!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Beautiful! Love the polish, it so goes with the outfit. Amazing talent. How long have you newbeen grooming?


Thank you  I have been grooming about a year. I changed careers to get into grooming and never looked back!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay now I love his toes! I used to be a nail tech and I hand painted cute stuff on little girls finger nails. Lady bugs and daisies were my favorite.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Okay now you have me thinking. How about keeping his paint legs for awhile and have his feet hair grow back just enough for some fuzz and dye them black like little shoes


----------



## Rene831 (Mar 25, 2012)

I think he's loven all the attention or maybe the polish color IDK. I love the ear braids.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

OK, so I am definitely jelous of your grooming skills! Nice work and very eye catching, but I could NEVER do that to my dog! I am especially jelous of the nail polish handi-work. Whenver I try doing that it looks like my kid did it instead of me. He must be very, very good for the grooming!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

It looks like you get a lot of practice and have a lot of fun grooming your two. I love how happy Louis looks in the photos. Fantastic job!

Is it weird that Louis' pics remind me of Toni Basil and her video "Mickey"?


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

atsilvers27 said:


> OK, so I am definitely jelous of your grooming skills! Nice work and very eye catching, but I could NEVER do that to my dog! I am especially jelous of the nail polish handi-work. Whenver I try doing that it looks like my kid did it instead of me. He must be very, very good for the grooming!


Thank you! I only like doing nail polish on dogs that are good for their feet! Luckily Louis is great for anything regarding his feet. He's great for the whole grooming process and I just thank my lucky starts that I really lucked out on his grooming temperament. I had not even met him when I chose to bring him home. My standard poodle is also great for grooming as well! I find it very relaxing to groom my own dogs vs. client dogs (cause mine actually behave and listen lol).

Thank you Rene831 - the braids were fun to do!

Louis does look like a cheerleader with the purple bows in his hair! lol

Stay tuned for his next hair cut!!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

He's got such a sweet face!

Not crazy about the cut (I like them in Long Coats), but I have to admit that you are very talented and it looks very neat! Great work! eace:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Toki, 

Please dazzle us with some of your techniques and tricks of the trade to help us groom our Havs. You might want to start a new thread in the grooming section though, we would so love your knowledge and thank you so much for sharing.


----------

